# wut is this?



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

but im lookin for an exact name for this fish...kamon u guys can u help me out?


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

kamon guys...bumppity bump bump


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

ive been thinking yellow rhom!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

got any other pics ? its too hard to tell from that angle


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Also, i've heard they almost all look identical at that young of an age.


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

sh*t..not here im not at home...ill try to take some later!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's not a yellow xingu. Yellow xingu does not have yellow anal fin. That's a Gold Diamond Rhom from Columbia.


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

i got this fish on a trade wuts the value of it? any idea?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I paid $100 for my 5''. Aquascape is selling a 13" for $800.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The value is very high. It's illegal to ship this fish out of columbia. It was smuggled out.


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

wow..and to think i got this for 100 dollar trade in value..canadian!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Probably cost more in Canada since no one else is selling it in your country.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ask frank (hastatus) if you want the most accurate answer possible. It is hard to POSITIVELY tell what it is unless you know exactly what you are looking for. Go post in the specie intentification forum, or maybe a mod will move it there for you.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I am moving it to the ID forum and where Frank watches.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i dont think that is a rhomb i dont see any band on the caudal fin even a mildly transparent one and ona fish that size youd expect one...marginatus? and i definetly do notthink its a gold diamond those are rediculously rare to get they are illegal. i dont see any of the same scales on it either. alot of fishes are yellow man. I even have a yellow vinny varient


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

how about you post another pic so that we can descide.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah side view...but to me so many things about it just dont say rhomb


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

nice fish though


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

We cant determine the exact location, or the exact pinpoint of the specie.
post a pic, and then call for frank, he will tell you the exact location of the specie, if he can.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serygo Posted on Sep 1 2004, 05:48 AM
> We cant determine the exact location, or the exact pinpoint of the specie.
> post a pic, and then* call for frank, he will tell you the exact location of the specie, if he can. *


Simple enough the exact location is the LFS.







Folks, its not possible to determine location just by looking at a photo. All your going to get (from other members) is a long list of guesses, much what you are seeing now.

As for what species? Its a Serrasalmus, can't tell much else from the photo if it is rhombeus, compressus or something else. Re-take the photo with a better flank and clearer image.


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

So... what makes this not a gold spilo???


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

A good starting point is the red eye


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Sep 1 2004, 04:28 PM
> A good starting point is the red eye


The "I's" have it!







Unfortunately red eye (on this fish) doesn't appear so well (at least on my monitor). It doesn't look as rich lake as some S. rhombeus, indeed it looks more reddish-orange like other Serrasalmus species that possess it............where are those better flank photos??????????


----------



## cam (Jun 20, 2004)

sorry i havent checked this forum today... i need to take a pic but wut exactly is a flank pic? thx


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

A flank pic is a pic of your piranhas side where you can see the whole fish flat from head to tail.


----------

